
Facebook co-founder Moskovitz scrambles to offload his shares - iProject
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/08/30/facebook_cofounder_sells_shares/
======
CharlieA
Unless my math is off, or I'm misreading the article... that's about 1% of his
total shareholding he's sold. How is this a scramble to offload shares? It
seems more like a pretty minor (and sensible) liquidity transaction.

~~~
jammur
Unfortunately, "Dustin Moskovitz executes a pretty minor (and sensible)
liquidity transaction" doesn't inspire people to click the link and view their
ads...

~~~
uncoder0
Linkbait is becoming more and more common around here. :(

------
malandrew
I would love if these articles more accurately described the situation as ...

    
    
      "Moskovitz joins a number of early investors who are now
      unloading shares to diversify their investment portfolio
      as is common with many people who've previously had the 
      majority of their net worth tied up in one investment."
    

... instead of ...

    
    
      "Moskovitz joins a number of early investors who've jumped 
      at the chance to reduce their stake in the social network 
      after its dismal IPO and subsequent lack of popularity with 
      traders."

------
thereallurch
He sold 1.3m shares out of the 113mil he has? "Scrambles to offload his
shares" = 1.1%?

~~~
markyc
the news people gotta eat too

------
eckyptang
Rats leaving a sinking ship comes to mind...

